# Best HVLP Spray Gun for Oil Base Paint



## CJ Courtney (Dec 26, 2007)

Afternoon guys,have a spray gun question.I restore mostly old woodworking machines,metal working machines that I try to give a near perfect finish if I had a good spray gun or improve on my techniques.The paint that I use is SW's industrial enamel,and Sher-Kem paint.What I have right now is the Devilbiss 670 plus but I have to turn the psi up to 40 to get a good finish but have alot of overspray.Anyway some of the parts are cast iron so not smooth finish there but on the sheetmetal parts I need a good smooth finish.Since I spray in small intervals what is the best gravity spray gun for oil base paints which I use the Dekups system?Looking to improve on my spraying so need to upgrade to a better gun,open for suggestions and any links is helpful-----CJ


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know about "best" but I have a four stage Fugi HVLP which works great with oil.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds like you're currently using a compressor setup. I'm not as familiar with those guns. The turbine HVLP setups are pretty forgiving with oil. I had a 3 stage turbine Accuspray setup 15 years ago that did great with oil. You can probably find a used 4-5 stage turbine setup without too much use on CL for $200-300. Or check out harbor freight. They have some super cheap guns that might work with your current setup.


----------

